# Father/Son RIVALRIES!!!!!!!! YAAAAAA!!!!!!



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wondering if anyones gotta great father /son rivalry story. Me and my old man have been goin at it for years........he's losing hahahahahaha!:jester:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I had my three sons working with me for a few years. R ... E ... S ... P ... E ... C ... T find out what it means to me.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with you whole heartedly but what the hell does that have to do with sinking or swimming? we r 2 different companies. I try to hand him jobs he's "too good for" in my opinion, and i absolutely try my best not to yoink (that's my word" hehehe , jobs from him and his area. So respect is definately there. Like iI said , SINK OR SWIM!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Nothing makes an old Goat happier than his kid out-running him,,,,, 

cept maybe when his kid starts to out-run him and then stumbles into second in the final stretch,,,lol

The old man ever give you that stupid grin that says "man thats a rookie mistake,,,,, thought you would learned better than that by now"????


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I was broke in by a father /son business.Learned alot,always wondered why my buddy(son) would never listen to his old man.Now I see my son doing same thing:blink:..Am I the old crazy one??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes yes and yes, Hes the man, made a fourtune, Im not cause im not making a fortune, Long story, Baby boomers got lucky and wont admit it , , Lets just say distance and small doses keeps me sane 

Im some ways the roits by youths in england are a sign of the times, not that i support it, Baby boomers got it all, My generations is getting by, just, The next generation is screwed, What chance do they have with the cost of living now??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Yes yes and yes, Hes the man, made a fourtune, Im not cause im not making a fortune, Long story, Baby boomers got lucky and wont admit it , , Lets just say distance and small doses keeps me sane
> 
> Im some ways the roits by youths in england are a sign of the times, not that i support it, Baby boomers got it all, My generations is getting by, just, The next generation is screwed, What chance do they have with the cost of living now??


Caz, your looking at it all wrong laddy !!!!

Baby boomers had 100% competition,,, If I "f"d-up" there were always 25 guys waiting in-line to take my job. I'm the OLD GEEZER cause i did what I had to do to get the job done, even if the hair had to go with the hide!!!

The baby-boomers had Jimmy Carter,,, so don't tell me we HAD it made!!!!

The riots in England are a sign of kids that want it handed to em,,, 

I can remember eating spagetti with no sauce,,, but I can't remember braking into someone elses bussiness cause i was a spoiled punk!!!!!

Stated differantly:

Don't fall into the trap to blameing someone else,,,, Do what you do, be good at it, and STAY at it!!!!

We all have to find our niche in the market that we are in. You either beat the competion, or they beat you.

Peace Brother,, I'm done ranting now


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Yes yes and yes, Hes the man, made a fourtune, Im not cause im not making a fortune


You could always tell him that you've de-emphasized acquiring a fortune - that you don't need such to consider yourself a man, and that you see anyone who judges themselves and others on that criteria as to who is and isn't a man, isn't much of a man in your eyes. You could tell him that a real man doesn't need to puff themselves up with outer trappings like big bank accounts. Of course you might have to be prepared to be written out of his will.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> You could always tell him that you've de-emphasized acquiring a fortune - that you don't need such to consider yourself a man, and that you see anyone who judges themselves and others on that criteria as to who is and isn't a man, isn't much of a man in your eyes. You could tell him that a real man doesn't need to puff themselves up with outer trappings like big bank accounts. Of course you might have to be prepared to be written out of his will.


 ^^^ and I thought I was rough,,,, LOL


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> ^^^ and I thought I was rough,,,, LOL


There's a saying that goes 'For every cliche, there's an equal and opposing cliche'. Personal views are often a lot like cliches, in that there pretty much always seems to be a way of turning a person's judgemental views back on themselves.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I went to work for the old man in 1984 . I was 15. When I turned 40 he retired. I was like :blink: never thought he would do that.
We never fought . I would grit my teeth some days about things ,,but If 
things ever got touchy It became a debate ,not an argument . 
He told me once '' There are average finishers,, and there are above average finishers .'' That phrase runs through my mind when I'm pissed
or fed up with the BS that this trade has to deal with. I think he was telling me ,,your a good taper,, Don't know,, he never would come straight out and say It ..

I could write a book ,,but one of the things that always pissed me off was cathedrals .. the high ones.. he will set the room up with scaffold to where you couldn't work the walls. finish off the top half complete ,,then remove the scaffold ,,and finish off the bottom half:furious: 
ALWAYS did this in stairwells..

Dads 65 now . Still pushing mud when he wants to. 

The only true friend I have ever had.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Nothing makes an old Goat happier than his kid out-running him,,,,,
> 
> cept maybe when his kid starts to out-run him and then stumbles into second in the final stretch,,,lol
> 
> The old man ever give you that stupid grin that says "man thats a rookie mistake,,,,, thought you would learned better than that by now"????


You may be faster ,,but how long will that last?
Heard that one before..:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I went to work for the old man in 1984 . I was 15. When I turned 40 he retired. I was like :blink: never thought he would do that.
> We never fought . I would grit my teeth some days about things ,,but If
> things ever got touchy It became a debate ,not an argument .
> He told me once '' There are average finishers,, and there are above average finishers .'' That phrase runs through my mind when I'm pissed
> ...


I'm with ya on the cathedrals,,,, but if you feel like you do now,,,, you had a good dad!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm with ya on the cathedrals,,,, but if you feel like you do now,,,, you had a good dad!!:yes:


I lucked out..Is all.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Been working with my dad since 1984... I'm 42 now and he is 62. when I left the union back in 1992 to open my own company he came shortly after to help out....the sob is still with me! He hasn't done any stilt work or high work in years.. I figure at his age he wouldn't mind just doing middles. I still thank him for showing me how to make a living and always tell him that I am waaaay better than him...He still says he will race me whenever I want.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When I was 16 I knew everything. My dad knew nothing, man has he learnt alot in the last 30 odd years.:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Caz, your looking at it all wrong laddy !!!!
> 
> Baby boomers had 100% competition,,, If I "f"d-up" there were always 25 guys waiting in-line to take my job. I'm the OLD GEEZER cause i did what I had to do to get the job done, even if the hair had to go with the hide!!!
> 
> ...


Fair enough Capt, I hope it didnt sound like i was blaming, Im more pointing out what was and what isnt now, This is a massive subject that could go on and on, NZ is the worlds youngest and fastest populated and developed country, Which gave some people very fast wealth, Gold, Coal, Foresty, Fishing, Farming etc, Im not giving all the details but heres one example, Only one, I could say more but im not, So here it is, My father could earn the same money as his house in 7 weeks of work in his best days, Can that be done today, You tell me.

Heres a very interesting book for those interested, It explaned the financial crises was coming and how the world was going to change, Why, the boomer generation, Mass retirement and withdrawls from the share market, Retiremant funds etc, Its starting now and will go on for 16 years, Who owns the most, Boomers do, The property, the busnesses, The shares, The stores, Who has the most wealth locked up to support them selves, Boomers do and will start cashing up to live off it all, So whos going to buy it, We cant, So values and weath becomes false and written off, The stock market can loose billions in value overnight so whats the real value of anything.

I read this book a few years before it started when the property boom was on and started saying the house of cards is about to come tumbling down and americia is screwed and it will affect the world, Everyone i mentioned it to thought i was crazy, After all, The house values have never dropped have they??? Look again.

I know little about jimmy carter Capt but in this book it tells you the worlds currancy was the gold standard, So values and money had its limits, Jimmy Carter took america off the gold standard so printed there own money which created a massive boom that can only bust, Which is happening now, America cant print its way out of this one.

Read this book and get back to me on it, It makes this crazy world a little clearer :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Caz, I often,,,,, okay MOST of the time,,,, come off as too intense. Its a southern thing and not really done on purpose.

I believe that the world is constantly changeing, therefore, the "model" is constantly changeing also. We can't do it like our folks did, cause its differant today, and its gonna be differant for our kids also.

Grandpa raised dad during the depression (the last one,,,not this one, lol)
He always pulled nails out of used lumber and straightened them out, then saved them in a jar. In other words, he never got over his poverty mindset, even tho he accumulated alot of wealth.

Markets and economy's are always in a state of flux,, we have to figure out what is gonna work for us, and not worry about what worked in the past.

Thats all I was trying to say.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Caz, I often,,,,, okay MOST of the time,,,, come off as too intense. Its a southern thing and not really done on purpose.
> 
> I believe that the world is constantly changeing, therefore, the "model" is constantly changeing also. We can't do it like our folks did, cause its differant today, and its gonna be differant for our kids also.
> 
> ...


The depression era parents, I can't count how many spankings I got b/c I didn't eat all the food on my plate:furious:

They are the generation that gave birth to the boomers, The boomers parents sheltered them after the horrors they went through with the depression and the rationing and horrors of WW2. 

Because of that generation , I laugh at the tree huggers of today. They did not throw out nothing. No such thing as a disposable product. Socks got darned, rags became blankets. pop bottles (soda) were returned, gardens were plenty. Their tales did rub off on us boomers, we were taught to work hard to get ahead, and to budget our money.

Now we come to your generation cazna, generation X, and there's one word that encompasses your generation, the entitlement generation, or the







generation.


Here is a video for you cazna, fault the money masters, not a generation


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow thats a long clip, Ouchy, The entitlement generation, I guess thats true in some ways, Some of my friends are like that and it pisses me off, Always got there hands out and poor me etc, but thats not me, I have always worked hard to provide for myself and proud of it, I dreamed of getting a house of my own as a teenager and i did which saved me, My mates thought i was mad, Cars, Late nights, booze, staying at home was for them and they paid the price, The house values shot up around them.

Anyway, This thread is father son rivals etc, Being pushed and pushed by your father to produce as much as he could in todays world were i cant, with no let up and trying to point out why i cant with his blind refusal is a bit much, thats my point, He retired at 38, I will be lucky if its 68.

At least he tryed to help, Some loser dads dont even bother, I know a few of them, Some even ride off there kids backs.

Tough trying say something on a forum sometimes isnt it, It can be twisted around so many ways, I guess thats part of the fun.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> There's a saying that goes 'For every cliche, there's an equal and opposing cliche'. Personal views are often a lot like cliches, in that there pretty much always seems to be a way of turning a person's judgemental views back on themselves.


Great point Justme :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Great point Justme :thumbsup:


You're welcome.

But where's my official 'thanks'? I'm dropping way behind. Need to get my score up.

Ah, never mind. 

Here's another one for you, from Max, in the book The Max Strategy: 'You can't get to better till you 1st get to different'.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> The depression era parents, I can't count how many spankings I got b/c I didn't eat all the food on my plate:furious:
> 
> They are the generation that gave birth to the boomers, The boomers parents sheltered them after the horrors they went through with the depression and the rationing and horrors of WW2.
> 
> ...


Daymn,,, I couldn't have said it better,,, okay, I couldn't have said as well.

Its tough to be the old geezer and have a hero from Canada!!!

But then again,,, I have probbly drank mo beer than you have !!! :yes:

Love that Molsen !! and LaBratt!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Fair enough Capt, I hope it didnt sound like i was blaming, Im more pointing out what was and what isnt now, This is a massive subject that could go on and on, NZ is the worlds youngest and fastest populated and developed country, Which gave some people very fast wealth, Gold, Coal, Foresty, Fishing, Farming etc, Im not giving all the details but heres one example, Only one, I could say more but im not, So here it is, My father could earn the same money as his house in 7 weeks of work in his best days, Can that be done today, You tell me.
> 
> Heres a very interesting book for those interested, It explaned the financial crises was coming and how the world was going to change, Why, the boomer generation, Mass retirement and withdrawls from the share market, Retiremant funds etc, Its starting now and will go on for 16 years, Who owns the most, Boomers do, The property, the busnesses, The shares, The stores, Who has the most wealth locked up to support them selves, Boomers do and will start cashing up to live off it all, So whos going to buy it, We cant, So values and weath becomes false and written off, The stock market can loose billions in value overnight so whats the real value of anything.
> 
> ...


Wow ,I'm shocked,this morning 2buckjr said he read that book, I'm not shocked that he read that book in particular, it's that he read a book before.

I know this is suppose to be father son rivalry, but it could be generational one too. It's my step father that got me into construction, he's retired now, and he's glad he is. He got off a boat from Hungary, began to work in construction, and lived like a king most of his life, even though he blew most of his money.

So I get where your coming from Cazna, for my time in construction I've seen it turn into "factory Work" as I now call it. Every body wants steak for the price of a hot dog these days. We use to make more money than cops and teachers did for example, now they make twice as much as us on average. Then throw in things like safety and building codes that keep on changing, the designing of houses are more wicked now. Now there's all types of educational coarses and so forth in the construction field. Not knocking education , but....... hands on experience don't seem to amount to anything these days, unless you have a certificate to prove it.

This being Canuck land, we use to bust our butts in the non winter months, and sit during the winter. You made enough to sit on, or got your credit card paid down as some did (not me). We use to call it the vicious cycle. Work hard, sit, go broke, start over again.Now we live pay cheque to pay cheque, you sit for a few weeks now, your in big trouble:yes:.

So yeah, things are changing, and to what I don't know. All I know is everything is going up in price to groceries, gas, hydro, insurance, and the coffee I buy in the morning. But when it comes to my wages, I'm being asked to lower them.

I would rather tell a young buck these days to go in the drug trade, than that of construction, that's how low my opinion is of it now. The glory days are gone $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*new*

sh$t I did not know there is a 2PesoCanuckJR out there, but I am rather new round here


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*hear ya*



2buckcanuck said:


> Wow ,I'm shocked,this morning 2buckjr said he read that book, I'm not shocked that he read that book in particular, it's that he read a book before.
> 
> I know this is suppose to be father son rivalry, but it could be generational one too. It's my step father that got me into construction, he's retired now, and he's glad he is. He got off a boat from Hungary, began to work in construction, and lived like a king most of his life, even though he blew most of his money.
> 
> ...




took a week of flying my plane and I happen to loose track of time due to being addicted to flight and after 3 weeks I thought I better get back to work or I would be swamped in billsnline2long:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> took a week of flying my plane and I happen to loose track of time due to being addicted to flight and after 3 weeks I thought I better get back to work or I would be swamped in billsnline2long:


Move to Canada then Bazooka-joke, you can sell your plane to pay for your tax bill you will get.:yes:

Flying around in a plane,,,,,cool:thumbsup:, you and Rhardman should hook up, then he can jump out of your plane


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

I am 35 took over dads buisiness he had it going since 1967. To make a long story short things were a lot differant back then. We argue a lot but when it is all said and done he is right 90 percent of the time. I will never tell him that. As for rivalries go almost all of the local contractors started working with him or one of his two brothers, my uncles. So now there are four differant contractors in my local area that are my cousins and one is my brother in law. You all can imagine how it goes. If it is honest I am all for it, hate the backstabbing and the lowering of prices just to make the other family member squirm.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

grinnell drywall said:


> I am 35 took over dads buisiness he had it going since 1967. To make a long story short things were a lot differant back then. We argue a lot but when it is all said and done he is right 90 percent of the time. I will never tell him that. As for rivalries go almost all of the local contractors started working with him or one of his two brothers, my uncles. So now there are four differant contractors in my local area that are my cousins and one is my brother in law. You all can imagine how it goes. If it is honest I am all for it, hate the backstabbing and the lowering of prices just to make the other family member squirm.


You're all for honesty but won't tell your dad he's right 90% of the time (gonna wait till he dies to do that?), or not tell family members you hate the backstabbing and price lowering that's going on - which is probably also affecting wives and kids, now and into the future?

What is it about FAMILY? 

Welcome, grinnell.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

JustMe said:


> You're all for honesty but won't tell your dad he's right 90% of the time (gonna wait till he dies to do that?), or not tell family members you hate the backstabbing and price lowering that's going on - which is probably also affecting wives and kids, now and into the future?
> 
> What is it about FAMILY?
> 
> Welcome, grinnell.


Man JustMe, you cut to the chase. You are so right.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Man JustMe, you cut to the chase. You are so right.


Careful. Don't feed the ego. I have a hard enough time with it. :yes: 

Thanks, Tim. But it should go a lot to such as our resident CC Rider (Capt. 'Crotchety' Sheetrock) and others. They're a good influence in that way.

Bad boy Eric Burdon and CC Rider:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

grinnell drywall said:


> I am 35 took over dads buisiness he had it going since 1967. To make a long story short things were a lot differant back then. We argue a lot but when it is all said and done he is right 90 percent of the time. I will never tell him that. As for rivalries go almost all of the local contractors started working with him or one of his two brothers, my uncles. So now there are four differant contractors in my local area that are my cousins and one is my brother in law. You all can imagine how it goes. If it is honest I am all for it, hate the backstabbing and the lowering of prices just to make the other family member squirm.


My brother Is also a d/c . We live within 25 miles of each other, and do not bid against each other . He has his people,, I have mine. our prices are in the most part in the same ballpark.. If I run across a dead beat,, or a jackass h/o ,,,I call him to give a heads up. And he does the same..
Also have an uncle that's a d/c nearby ,,same deal.. 

They don't step on my toes. I don't step on there's 

Were all in this together guys . The d/c you low ball today may be the d/c you call next month looking for work..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

grinnell drywall said:


> I am 35 took over dads buisiness he had it going since 1967. To make a long story short things were a lot differant back then. We argue a lot but when it is all said and done he is right 90 percent of the time. I will never tell him that. As for rivalries go almost all of the local contractors started working with him or one of his two brothers, my uncles. So now there are four differant contractors in my local area that are my cousins and one is my brother in law. You all can imagine how it goes. If it is honest I am all for it, hate the backstabbing and the lowering of prices just to make the other family member squirm.


You sound like the DWC I work for, they were the company to work for, being the largest. The brothers split up into two. So now there's 2 large companies with the same name in it. One has the 2 brothers running things, well the other is the other brother and his two sons. They don't step on each others toes, but if us, the sub-trades jump ship and work for the other company, you pay the price, and your on their sh1t list.

So this week I will be on the sh1t list with one of them, been with one of them for almost 10 years now, next week we jump ship to the other company...... ten years of service, thrown out the window, just like that


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Working in a family atmosphere is always tough. The politics stink !


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

loyalty is best wasted on ones self. no offence but if u wanna see loyalty in good form, get a dog. put your loyalty into him. It's just a waste of time doing it for companies.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rich get richer


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

you said it chris:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

*worked for dad*

I worked for my dad. His motto was "you can work hard , i can make lots of money" he died i went to work for someone eles, my income tripled. I had no idea how much money you get for spraying 5 houses a day. My son worked for me for 7 years i paid him fat. When he was 17 i said you earned 300 bucks today. He said I cant live on that. lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> loyalty is best wasted on ones self. no offence but if u wanna see loyalty in good form, get a dog. put your loyalty into him. It's just a waste of time doing it for companies.


 
Jr,,, if you want to know whether 2buck or your dog love's you more,,,,

Lock em both in the trunk for thirty minutes and SEE who's glad to see ya when you let em out !!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Jr,,, if you want to know whether 2buck or your dog love's you more,,,,
> 
> Lock em both in the trunk for thirty minutes and SEE who's glad to see ya when you let em out !!!!


Neither one would love him, one would would be biting him and the other kicking him in the arse when they got out:furious:

Gee, now there's 2 Captains, 2 mudslingers, and 2 2bucks on line:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Neither one would love him, one would would be biting him and the other kicking him in the arse when they got out:furious:
> 
> Gee, now there's 2 Captains, 2 mudslingers, and 2 2bucks on line:blink:


And thats TWO TOO many,,,,,, LOL:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Neither one would love him, one would would be biting him and the other kicking him in the arse when they got out:furious:
> 
> Gee, now there's 2 Captains, 2 mudslingers, and 2 2bucks on line:blink:


Bit rude really, If your coming to an open forum like this then you should respect the guys on there and dont pick a name too close to other members, BUT i guess you just sign up, pick a name and go, Can you even check the names of existing members??? So how could you know??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Bit rude really, If your coming to an open forum like this then you should respect the guys on there and dont pick a name too close to other members, BUT i guess you just sign up, pick a name and go, Can you even check the names of existing members??? So how could you know??


You'll never have to worry about someone stealing your handle cazna.
I do agree with you ,,but I won't say why .. just to keep the peace..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Bit rude really, If your coming to an open forum like this then you should respect the guys on there and dont pick a name too close to other members, BUT i guess you just sign up, pick a name and go, Can you even check the names of existing members??? So how could you know??


2buckcazna has a nice ring to it, don't you think cazna:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2buckcazna has a nice ring to it, don't you think cazna:whistling2:


 You have done it now, Someone will use that :jester:

Im sorry but there is only 1 Capt, 1 2buck and 1 Mudslingr, First in first served and those names are earned not copyed. 

Im sorry i dont mean to be rude to anyone, All Welcome, but thats just how it is, R E S P E C T :yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Neither one would love him, one would would be biting him and the other kicking him in the arse when they got out:furious:
> 
> Gee, now there's 2 Captains, 2 mudslingers, and 2 2bucks on line:blink:


 delete


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

In 1978 I first got the nic name Captain Drywall. I guess i could change my company from captain drywall ,and my state lic. name. and my yellow page add, and my e mail addy [email protected] and my web site www.captaindrywall.com and call everyone i know and say i changed my name to ..... John but then some taper named John might complain.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2buckcazna has a nice ring to it, don't you think cazna:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Captain Drywall said:


> In 1978 I first got the nic name Captain Drywall. I guess i could change my company from captain drywall ,and my state lic. name. and my yellow page add, and my e mail addy [email protected] and my web site www.captaindrywall.com and call everyone i know and say i changed my name to ..... John but then some taper named John might complain.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Captain Drywall said:


> In 1978 I first got the nic name Captain Drywall. I guess i could change my company from captain drywall ,and my state lic. name. and my yellow page add, and my e mail addy [email protected] and my web site www.captaindrywall.com and call everyone i know and say i changed my name to ..... John but then some taper named John might complain.


Welcome captain,,, I got the nick name about the same way,,,, I was busting and grunting and telling everyone that I was great and they didn't know sh&t,,, and a guy said " yeah man,,,, your like Captin sheetrock, ain''t ya"

It stuck (along with my bad attitude)

Welcome to the forum,,,, (2buck has a sheep fetish)


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

For what its worth to the 2 Capts-- I.m known as the "Dahli Llama of Drywall" round my parts!!!! I believe they think I know everything [little do they know-tee hee]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> For what its worth to the 2 Capts-- I.m known as the "Dahli Llama of Drywall" round my parts!!!! I believe they think I know everything [little do they know-tee hee]


 My old man got the title ''drywall Nazi'' when He had a problem with a building inspector in a nearby county .. A h/o wanted us to do the work.
,,but dad said no ,,don't like the inspector,, no work for you. [Seinfeld]
soup nazi ,,we did the job ,,but to this day the H/O calls my dad the drywall Nazi..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*2*



2buckcanuck said:


> 2buckcazna has a nice ring to it, don't you think cazna:whistling2:



:laughing:2PesoCazna


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> :laughing:2PesoCazna


Cazna2buck sounds better :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*I know*



cazna said:


> Cazna2buck sounds better :whistling2:


I know it is taking some time to get the right flow going on your name and a helpfull per I try to be how bout


2KiwiCazna?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I know it is taking some time to get the right flow going on your name and a helpfull per I try to be how bout
> 
> 
> 2KiwiCazna?


You keep thinking of a new name for me and cazna, and we will keep on calling you the Bazooka joker:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> You keep thinking of a new name for me and cazna, and we will keep on calling you the Bazooka joker:whistling2:


 2Buckcaznuck? ...thats the best I can do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Can anyone above the Mason Dixon line spell?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> 2Buckcaznuck? ...thats the best I can do.


One thing you people are missing is that in Canada, our dollar - our buck - is referred to as a Loonie, because of the Loon on the backside of the coin. Try inserting 'Loonie' in place of the word 'buck'.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> One thing you people are missing is that in Canada, our dollar - our buck - is referred to as a Loonie, because of the Loon on the backside of the coin. Try inserting 'Loonie' in place of the word 'buck'.


wouldn't that be a "twoneey",,, best I remember, you have a looney and a twoneey


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> wouldn't that be a "twoneey",,, best I remember, you have a looney and a twoneey


A buck is a Loonie. 2 of them is 2 Loonies. Otherwise you'd say 'One Toonie', if you had one Toonie. But here we have 2, not 1, as in 2buck. So Loonie - 2 of them. :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> A buck is a Loonie. 2 of them is 2 Loonies. Otherwise you'd say 'One Toonie', if you had one Toonie. But here we have 2, not 1, as in 2buck. So Loonie - 2 of them. :yes:


Sorry my bad,,,,

When I went bear hunting in Canada round bout 97 (1997, okay?),,, I remember they had a BIG sign on the local bar that read,,,

NO AMERICANS ALLOWED INSIDE WITH KNIVES,,,

seems your beer is abit stronger than ours too!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> wouldn't that be a "twoneey",,, best I remember, you have a looney and a twoneey


Yes your right, we got the twoney also, Other than me hitting 2 bucks (deer) with my trucks ........:whistling2:

I thought down in the states, you guys had a saying of " Phoney as a 2 dollar bill " since you guys don't have 2 dollar bills. So by calling my self 2buck, I always thought someone from the states would say "hey 2buck, your phoney or fake, or something like that, just like a 2 dollar bill.

But oh no, bazooka joker compares my name to the CHEAP Mexican Peso 

I shall get you bazooka joker, come back and work in Canada again:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes your right, we got the twoney also, Other than me hitting 2 bucks (deer) with my trucks ........:whistling2:
> 
> I thought down in the states, you guys had a saying of " Phoney as a 2 dollar bill " since you guys don't have 2 dollar bills. So by calling my self 2buck, I always thought someone from the states would say "hey 2buck, your phoney or fake, or something like that, just like a 2 dollar bill.
> 
> ...


 
sorry to tell ya ,, we DO have a 2 dollar bill,,,, I think I'll put that avitar back up,,,,, I took it after my sweetie bought that banjo for me,,, she spent so much on it, I learned the song "Lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill",, and took this pic of both of em

the saying goes,,,,,,its phoney as a 3 dollar bill


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When I went bear hunting in Canada round bout 97 (1997, okay?),,, I remember they had a BIG sign on the local bar that read,,,
> 
> NO AMERICANS ALLOWED INSIDE WITH KNIVES,,,


With all the military training and combat duty so many of you Americans have had, I'd take the forks, spoons, toothbrushes, ......, away as well. 



Capt-sheetrock said:


> seems your beer is abit stronger than ours too!!!!!!


Yeah, us Canadians have our priorities straight.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> sorry to tell ya ,, we DO have a 2 dollar bill,,,, I think I'll put that avitar back up,,,,, I took it after my sweetie bought that banjo for me,,, she spent so much on it, I learned the song "Lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill",, and took this pic of both of em
> 
> its phoney as a 3 dollar bill


you do

Shows you how much I make it over to the states 

I went to Detroit once, but I'm not sure if that is anything to brag about so:whistling2:

I was in my twenties when I went, All I remember is the rippers did not take their G strings off, to show their beavers, There were little booths you could go into, you put money in a machine, and naughty movies came on. I was almost ran over by a police car that was in a high pursuit chase. You could drink lots and lots of beer and never get drunk, and everyone I talked to somehow knew I was a Canuck , b/c we were always too polite and friendly they said:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes your right, we got the twoney also, Other than me hitting 2 bucks (deer) with my trucks ........:whistling2:
> 
> I thought down in the states, you guys had a saying of " Phoney as a 2 dollar bill " since you guys don't have 2 dollar bills. So by calling my self 2buck, I always thought someone from the states would say "hey 2buck, your phoney or fake, or something like that, just like a 2 dollar bill.
> 
> ...



Ya know Motor-citymadman2buckCanuck sounds pretty good


----------

